# Thank God IT IS gone!!



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi yall! Thank yall sooo much for the prayers, words of encouragement and all the tips and wisdom! Can I just tell y'all what an amazing group of people y'all are! I cannot say it enough - y'all vets just give such amazing volumes of info on EVERY THING and to hear from other "newbies" comparing notes & that are experiencing the same symptoms is priceless!!! I thank you all for your wonderful hearts!!

Surgery started about 8 yesterday a.m. The first thing I remember waking up hearing was the recovery nurse telling me, "I told you hon, my name is Cindy"...evidentally I asked Cindy a lot who the heck she was!!!! I was talking on the phone as soon as I got out of recovery ....I had a total - when they did the freeze it was just like the biopsy it was not clear yes/no...so we are waiting for final pathology....he is holding off on the synthroid now. I was home a little after 8 this a.m.

To all you darlins who are fixing to have surgery - be at peace you are going to do GREAT!!!! Take all the advice of these wonderful pro's here and relax! Its all going to be fine!!!! My incision is about 3 inches or so...I have two drains (get those out Friday)...my doctor told me I did fantastic - calcium was great ...I didn't sleep last night but about two hours - not because of pain.... I ranked my pain at its peak at about 2 and my nurse suggested I take the pain meds before I had real pain so I had one at 3 in the afternoon and one at 10 last night - I haven't had any since...so I am glad I listened to her. My throat felt "sore" especially the first few swallows yesterday - but was not bad at all... Worst thing for me...(well for my nurses) I was hooked up to the drain container - and I was drinking sooooo much liquids they had to come and unhook me throughout the night so I could go to the bathroom!

I had a half baked potato last night and some jello - no problem. Today lots of fluids, pudding and some tomato soup...going to do scrambled eggs tonight! Then tomorrow graduate a little bit more....just playing it safe

I feel like a monster is gone...here's a question (of course!) - where I had been having such pain when I would rise after sitting or when I would walk after getting out of bed....I am not having that at all...can it go that quick? Pain in hips, feet, everywhere - nada! I am guessing some soreness might set in tomorrow around the surgery area... It does not hurt to turn neck...there really is minimal discomfort...all I can say is God is good. I am grateful to him and so thankful for y'alls support and prayers!

I took pics so I will figure out how to post...Yall again thank you and God bless you and my buds that are fixin' to go - just listen to this groups wonderful advice! (V NECK t-shirts a must !!) Y'all have a great evening! Hugs to you all!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you are doing so well! See? No biggie, right? 

I think it's possible the pain can go that quickly, but everyone is different. I will say, since you aren't on synthroid yet, you may feel excellent for a week or so and then feel like you are in decline -- foggy headed and out of it. That will pass once you get that path report and figure out the next steps.

Thanks for checking in and keep on taking care of yourself!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yay, I'm glad it went so well!

Even though you are feeling pretty good, remember to rest and take care of yourself. You don't want to try and do too much and then get knocked down. It was still a major surgery and you need to pamper yourself.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

So glad to hear that it went so well for you!!! You encourage me that my surgery can go just as well as yours. Thank you for your post, and for letting us all know that you're doing great!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ice ice baby~~ Keep some ice on the incision to help with swelling.

Glad you have a positive experience. By day 3 I was on 600 mg of ibuprofen.

Take it easy and let your body heal.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like you are doing very well! I think things can go away quickly. I had a painful scalp business from Graves, and in the recovery room...I knew it was gone. Pretty amazing how grat you can feel after evicting the monster! Continued best wishes to you!


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad to hear surgery went well.... Today marks one week post-op for me and I feel really good. I actually have been waiting to feel crappy but so far so good and I hope you experience the same. I didn't believe the other posts I saw on how quickly people bounce back post op until a few days ago and it really is amazing. Now hopefully the meds are configured with ease lol


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

So happy things went well! Makes me feel a little more at ease for Friday.

TT 8/24/12
Dx Hashimoto's
1.2cm nodule rt lobe
left-6.3cm
Rt-6.7cm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi yall! Thank yall sooo much for the prayers, words of encouragement and all the tips and wisdom! Can I just tell y'all what an amazing group of people y'all are! I cannot say it enough - y'all vets just give such amazing volumes of info on EVERY THING and to hear from other "newbies" comparing notes & that are experiencing the same symptoms is priceless!!! I thank you all for your wonderful hearts!!
> 
> Surgery started about 8 yesterday a.m. The first thing I remember waking up hearing was the recovery nurse telling me, "I told you hon, my name is Cindy"...evidentally I asked Cindy a lot who the heck she was!!!! I was talking on the phone as soon as I got out of recovery ....I had a total - when they did the freeze it was just like the biopsy it was not clear yes/no...so we are waiting for final pathology....he is holding off on the synthroid now. I was home a little after 8 this a.m.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how happy I and others here are for you. You have had one of the toughest times.

From now on, it's going to be all good!!!

Let us know when that pathology comes back and do not worry any more; whatever the result is, you are good to go now.

Tutorial on Pics.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1004


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all...its continuing to be great...my twang is in full swing never skipped a beat! I only had a small headache today that I think might be a little bit of sinus or surgery "hangover".... I get the tubes out tomorrow...no swelling around incision - but I did have some puffiness where tubes are. What amazed me is that I have not had any neck pain in turning at all. I was expecting that....I really feel great...and I haven't said that in a lonnnng time. I know I have the report to get through and then getting the right dose - I believe it will eventually all fall in to place...this surgery has been a really good experience and I never dreamed I would say that about a surgery...

Dear precious Andros you are soooo right - we cannot worry. We take it one day at a time, thanking God for the good days and that He gets us through the rough ones. Y'all have a great night..


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

You have no idea how much this encourages me!!! My surgery is in a week, and although I'm nervous, I'm at peace. I'm excited for my surgery to be a really good experience, as well!

Still praying that everything comes back benign for you!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*So glad things went well for you! Hoping it can be uphill from here on out!

I wish my nurses would have been so proactive about the pain meds. My pain was all top of the head and front of my forehead - probably anesthesia related - but I had to wait for pain meds and beg for them while in the hospital!

I am just waiting for the incision to heal - still have a bit of glue on it after 2+ weeks - and for the hematoma to disappear. I am tired of the bride of frankenstein look!! :tongue0015: Also, I cannot make I high-pitched voice noise (like a dog "yip") so I am wondering about that!

Have a good weekend and take care of yourself. The others are right - ice, ice, ice! *


----------



## jaca38 (Jul 8, 2012)

So glad to hear you are doing well. Had my surgery on Monday.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Glad you did well with your surgery!


----------

